

Census Shows New York Exodus - rmk
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903341404576484671692870858.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_newyork

======
joejohnson
Here's an un-paywalled article on this subject:
[http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hT9kSgvL0...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hT9kSgvL0xg20qBVfJnyoF5FKYTw?docId=CNG.0dcc70d787af82f2b283aeb2af9d940e.311)

------
epc
I know this thread is dead but just for completeness, New York City has filed
a formal challenge to the 2010 Census results:

<http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20110810/FREE/110819994>

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/11/nyregion/ny-says-census-
un...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/11/nyregion/ny-says-census-undercounted-
brooklyn-and-queens.html?src=hn)

------
famedriver
Say what? The article is bullshit.

<http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/36000.html>

State Population growth since 2000: 2.1%

Kings county(Brooklyn): 1.6% increase

New York county(Manhattan): 3.2% increase

Queens county: 0.1% __*

 __* The city claims this number is way off, and it probaby is.

I think the article is comparing NYC, not to 2000, but to its peak population
in the mid 20th century.

------
bradleyland
This might contain something really interesting, but I'll never know. Blocked
by paywall.

~~~
pchristensen
Google Search the title. Google defeats all paywalls.

Also relevant: [http://www.urbanophile.com/2011/07/31/replay-migration-
matte...](http://www.urbanophile.com/2011/07/31/replay-migration-matters/)

------
joejohnson
I would love to read this article. Too bad it's blocked by paywall :(

~~~
epc
My biased summary: Unsurprisingly, a report by the right-wing “Manhattan
Institute” takes extreme joy in the 2010 Census numbers showing New York State
“losing” 1.6MM people, declining in population from 18.97MM people in 2000 to
a new low of 19.38MM people in 2010.

This is clearly because of New York State's high tax structure, loose liberal
morals, and socialist subsidy culture and has nothing to do with multiple
recessions, the unfortunate incident of September 11, 2001, nor a federal
revenue system which sucks tax revenue out of urban areas and sends them to
rural areas or a state education system which penalizes urban areas with a
lower reimbursement rate per student than in suburban or rural areas.

\-- These studies always conflate New York State and New York City. Upstate
New York is dying and has been for several decades. There are many reasons for
that, taxes may well be one reason. New York City has a constant flow of
people into and out of the city, and certainly post 9/11 many people left for
many reasons, some economic, some out of fear, others out of pain and anguish.

~~~
abrown28
All those except for the loose morals are reasons I will never move to New
York city.

